# Drive to Laredo from Costa Alegre



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

We have neighbors who are driving to Laredo but who don't want to go through San Luis Potosi. They have asked, >has anyone gone via Zacatecas rather then San Luis Potosi heading for Laredo? Still looking for a place to stay before Saltillo with a dog.< We don't know that route, having always gone through SLP and stayed in Matehuala. They would be happy to stay in a no-tell motel if there is one to be found. The dog is their concern. Thanks in advance for your help and advice. They also are planning to cross at the Columbia bridge and are concerned that they need a TxTAG. It is my position that you can just take the non-toll road from the bridge to Laredo and forget the toll. It will cost you about 40 extra miles if you are heading north. No more if you want to spend the night (with your dog) in the Red Roof Inn at the end of the free road from Columbia to northern Laredo. On their behalf, please correct me if things have changed and somehow I am now incorrect. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Chips (May 23, 2008)

You dont have to drive through SLP...you can take the bypass around it...there is a nice notell in Matehuala...even the food was good...I have a Texas Tag...I just skyped them and the tag arrived a few days later(to Ontario)...if you dont have a tag,there doesnt seem to be a problem as there did not appear to be any system in place to prevent non taggers from using the tollway... a friend following us did not have a T.T.....your license plate number however will probably be recorded and perhaps you will be billed by mail( I wasnt...probably because i dont live in the states)...when i applied for my Texas Tag...I had to pay for previous unpaid toll road use around Houston ....unlike Ontario,toll roads are quite inexpensive in Texas....Cotulla is a good spot to stop the night before crossing at Colombia...Colombia is open at 8 am and it is less than an hour from Cotulla...The Village Inn was an o.k. spot to spend the night.....do not speed on hwy2 to the Monterrey exit!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We did Laredo to Zacatecas. Lots of traffic and construction getting around Saltillo. Long straight road with a lot of construction between Saltillo and Zacatecas. This was last summer so could be better. I don't remember any hotels Saltillo to Zacatecas but were a few stops big enough for a Pemex. A lot of our friends stop at the hotel at the restaurant complex just before the end of the cuota going north. Not sure about pets.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can also drive from Lake Chapala to Zacatecas and find 'no-tell motels' there; continuing on to Laredo the next morning. I would have no qualms about using bridge #2, for example. Why drive the extra miles through open territory to get to the Columbia bridge?


----------

